# Az t-trak



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi All;

Well, after putting out fliers, and ads in half a dozen forums, not one single person in AZ has expressed an interest in it. I'll put out another set of fliers this week, then I'm thru. I have enough modules to run trains and have my own layout now and this is what I've been shooting for so my one man club is a success I guess. I've had folks from others express an interest, just not AZ folks. Anyway, Ive been have a blast learning from everyone who have helped me get going so am tickeled about that part.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I just go thru running trains on my new layout. It's sure exciting. Even tho I've had no response from AZ people, I at least have a layout now. It's set up outside on the patio table. Took all of five minutes to set up and start running trains. My layout is at present five feet long. One sheet of 1/4" plywood has yielded a complete layout. I have enough lumber for a couple more straights, and they will be added in soon. I have enough turnouts added in so I can run wayfreight operations now while a passenger train runs on the outside track.If I have to move again sometime, man what an easy move, just take my little modules along and they take up little space. After I lost a big layout to a divorce, this won't happen to this modeler again. ha ha ha ha This is just too good!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

if i was closer to ya bud id join in with my N scale trains...I have nothing special tho, just a dummy and two cars at the moment (need to go snag something when I find the right engine) but yea id join ya


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear about no-takers. Might want to call Mike Fifer or email him. He knows a lot of N-Scalers in your area.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Already talked to Mike, and a host of other people, but everyone willing to join is out of state, by that I mean the eastern half of the USA. but, it's ok, I now have my own T-trak layout. My modules are standard, not the Alternate type a lot of folks are into. The layout is small, so I'll just be running smaller locos on mine anyway, and shorter trains as in a shortline RR.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well if you ever make it to Tucky where im at you already got a friend willing to join in the fun!


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks sir, I appreciate that, and will keep it in mind


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

here's a pic of my little layout Well, it failed, says url address failure, whatever that means


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Post the url address here as a direct link ... we'll see if we can help you out.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I have no idea where or what the url address is. I downloaded the pictures to "MY PICTURES" on the computer, was able to pull up the pictures as you directed, but it then said I had a url failure, no address. My son says maybe the picture is to large to fit. I'm 63 and have no idea what's going on. Were no computers when I grew up


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It could be a size issue. Pics should be somewhere around 1600x1200 pixels or smaller. If they're too big, they might not load.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can assure you that if they're too big the forum chokes. If I forget to resize mine to upload, the forum spits them back at me.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Try opening your pics up in MS paint.

Click up top where it says image.

Then click resize.

It'll ask you to change the vertical and horizontal %

Try 30%, it works best for my pics.

Then save it as a new save.

That should fix your pic size problem.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok guys, I'm done with this crap, just tried to re-size my picture and how have lost the dam thing. NO more, I've had enough.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh no! So sorry to hear that!

Can we offer some guidance / tips on this end? Happy to help, if we can.

TJ


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know, right now i've about had it. I went to all the work to upload the photos as per instructions, then it wouldn't work, talked to my so, and he said the photo was to large, so I tried to re-size the dang thing, and lost it, so now I'll have to start from the beginning. I'm not home and won't be til July. allergies drove me away from Phoenix back to the mountains so I"m away from that. I have to drive a ways to my daughters to get internet, and do it maybe once a week. When my son comes and can help, I'll give it another go.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

This post is closed, not a single hit positive wise in AZ, so I'm thru messing with it, I'll just do my own thing, moving anyway to New Mexico this summer.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Might want to post the pictures on Photobucket.com and from there post them here. It seems to work for me.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

*AZ T-TRAK Forming*

doesn't matter anymore, I'm done beating a dead horse


----------

